# New Sexy PinUp Shoes



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 29, 2007)

I couldn't help it... they were so ME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It doesnt show but both pairs are peep toes!!


----------



## Janice (Jan 29, 2007)

Love the tiger print. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Those rock!


----------



## Raerae (Jan 29, 2007)

Hah those rock, I <3 peep toes.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 29, 2007)

i like 'em


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jan 29, 2007)

ooooh la la


----------



## thestarsfall (Jan 29, 2007)

sexy sexy!!!


I want them!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 29, 2007)

oooo hot!


----------



## JULIA (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow. These are so cute!


----------



## Holly (Feb 3, 2007)

omg :steals:


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 3, 2007)

those are too cute! i love them


----------



## n_c (Feb 3, 2007)

cute shoes, esp the second pair


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 3, 2007)

Verrry sexy!  I want both!!  Those are sweetness.  Love them!!


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Feb 3, 2007)

Bad news though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yesterday I wore the leopard print ones for the frist time, and they broke!!!!!! The bit at the front split!!! So I'm going to try and take them back or get them fixed


----------



## Holly (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 

 
_Bad news though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yesterday I wore the leopard print ones for the frist time, and they broke!!!!!! The bit at the front split!!! So I'm going to try and take them back or get them fixed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ack! hopefully they can be repaired!


----------



## micky_mouse (Feb 3, 2007)

me likey the cheetah ones i hope you got some new ones?


----------



## kendra (May 25, 2007)

Where did you purchase such sexyness?


----------



## triccc (May 25, 2007)

ooh I want I want!

if only I could walk in heels!


----------



## Tubachick02 (May 26, 2007)

I have a pair like the black ones only brown, i wear them all the time


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 26, 2007)

Those are the hotness!


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

Those are hot!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (May 27, 2007)

love them , were did you buy them?


----------



## semtexgirl (May 27, 2007)

Hot, especially the leopard print pair!


----------



## stefania905 (May 27, 2007)

holy crap HOTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Lerina (Aug 18, 2007)

Those are fucking _hot_.​


----------



## KTB (Aug 18, 2007)

Love those shoes! Where did you get them?


----------



## venacava (Aug 19, 2007)

Hot damn!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 19, 2007)

Wow, they are walking sex.


----------



## dollypink (Aug 19, 2007)

they are lovely


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 17, 2007)

Those shoes are so sexy!


----------

